# Best battery backpack sprayer.



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

Hey guys so right now I have the round up backpack sprayer and I'm looking to upgrade to a battery powered one. I have a rural king close buy and I saw they sell chapin eand back country or something like that. Does anyone have one of those battery pack sprayers? Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think I read Menards had a special on these.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=170


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

Do you have one yourself?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No. Ive been using a pump one and I'm used to it. For my small yard it is not that big of a deal to me. The new Ryobi one is getting good reviews too.


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

May have to check out the ryobi one. My yard isn't that big either it's a little over 5k but pumping gets old quick haha


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

If you have a northern tool near you, the 24v chapin is on sale for 150.


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

I believe my rural king has them for $140ish but they were sold out &#128555;


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

g-man said:


> No. Ive been using a pump one and I'm used to it. For my small yard it is not that big of a deal to me. The new Ryobi one is getting good reviews too.


I have the Ryobi 18v 4 gallon backpack sprayer. I've used it twice not including calibration and testing. The first time I used it i had no issues. The second time i started to notice that the pressure decreased significantly from when you first pull the trigger to about 4-5 seconds of letting the pump constantly run. I'm not sure if other battery powered backpack sprayers are the same but it was pretty significant. The battery was fully charged and I was using the factory blade/fan tip sent with the sprayer.

I do like the sprayer, it's very comfortable, it seems like it's well made/sturdy, but i'm just unsure of the pump and it's claims of being spec'd at 60psi and what it's constant running psi is.


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

Anyone tired this one?


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

here is another alternative if you don't need or want a 4 gallon container.

https://www.sprayers-plus.com/products/yt25e-effortless-hand-held-sprayer/


----------



## MyDixieWrecked (May 23, 2018)

I second the one from Sprayers Plus, solid unit, and easy to mix everything in it. If you buy from Sprayers Plus, and use GCIACADEMY in the promo code it gives you free shipping. Saves you 15-20 bucks, well worth it!


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

I'll also endorse the sprayers plus one. Good quality componants, and their web site makes it easy to find and order replacement parts.


----------



## SpencerMaclean86 (May 11, 2018)

I had a Jacto PJB16 and found that it worked well, however I wasn't confident that I was applying at a consistent enough rate. It bothered me so I returned the unit and purchased the spreader mate.

Pros: I thought the 5 pressure settings, visual battery indicator, and the in-tank agitation were great.

Cons: I did not like the pace indicator, I found it harder to use than I thought it would be. I also found the sprayer wand to be lacking in quality for such an expensive piece of equipment.

If I hadn't gone with the Spreader-Mate I would have seriously considered the My4Sons M4 Gold Edition. It appears well built and comes with a lot of accessories for not a lot of money.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I just bought the Chapin 20V. After reading all of these comments, I'm now looking at the Sprayers Plus 105e or the M4. I have bever heard of the M4 until now, but it looks very promising.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

HomerGuy said:


> I just bought the Chapin 20V. After reading all of these comments, I'm now looking at the Sprayers Plus 105e or the M4. I have bever heard of the M4 until now, but it looks very promising.


after returning the Ryobi 4 gallon, i'm considering either the M4 or the 105e. The M4 has a lot of good reviews on Amazon and I like that it's rated at 60 psi vs the 105e/chapin at 40 psi.


----------



## lawndog (May 12, 2018)

Looking at Sprayers Plus as well as my brand new chapin conked out after its second use. Looks like if there is a problem with the Sprayers plus versions, they won't take it back. Only accept returns on unused products. That's only thing holding me back from ordering one.


----------



## lawndog (May 12, 2018)

Looking at Sprayers Plus as well as my brand new chapin conked out after its second use. Looks like if there is a problem with the Sprayers plus versions, they won't take it back. Only accept returns on unused products. That's only thing holding me back from ordering one.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I was trying to decide between the Chapin 20V at $114 and the My4Sons M4 at $170. Ultimately, I chose the M4 because of their customer service and the adjustable pressure. Right off the bat, I'm glad I did what I did: order placed at 2:46 PM, and order shipped at 2:52 PM. How amazing is that?!


----------



## pewaukeetreecare (Jun 8, 2018)

You can go for Chapin 20v Battery Powered Backpack Sprayer at $117.21 with 4 gal capacity!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pewaukeetreecare said:


> You can go for Chapin 20v Battery Powered Backpack Sprayer at $117.21 with 4 gal capacity!


There is actually an additional $2.88 coupon you can apply it checkout right now, making it a little cheaper. This is the lowest it has ever been priced. :thumbup:


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

I'm looking at two sprayers- the Sprayers-plus YT25E and the Chapin 20V (not the 24V). The more reviews I read on the Chapin the more I'm leaning towards the YT25E. There are nearly 1 in 5 bad reviews mainly over faulty parts (battery, switch). can anyone else with the 20V Chapin comment if they're units are failing in any way?


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

I bought the FH25E about a month ago and I like it. It's the only battery sprayer I've ever owned. Paid $100 free shipping with GCI's code.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

LIgrass said:


> can anyone else with the 20V Chapin comment if they're units are failing in any way?


Mine is 2 years old and no issues since day 1. ::knock on wood:: Not sure if their QC has gone down hill since then. I'm still very happy with mine.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

just got the shipment notification for the M4 (gold package).

I'll report back after a few uses.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> LIgrass said:
> 
> 
> > can anyone else with the 20V Chapin comment if they're units are failing in any way?
> ...


Something has to be going on. It's even worse than 20% bad reviews, it's closer to 40% of the recent reviews are bad since April. Maybe Chapin is dumping a huge batch of sprayers that failed QC tests or something.

@rhanna thanks I might just get that one instead and save the $30 on the YT model.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Kicker said:


> just got the shipment notification for the M4 (gold package).
> 
> I'll report back after a few uses.


Please let me know how you like the M4 sprayer.

I just returned my Chapin 20v and I'll need to find a replacement. I wasn't getting a warm fuzzy about the Chapin, so decided to cut bait on it.

The M4 is heavier with the lead-acid battery, but supposedly has much better battery life.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

I should get it this thursday and plan on spraying some N-ext products this weekend.

I'm not too concerned with the additional weight as i generally pick up heavy objects for recreation anyway.


----------



## chrisben (Sep 11, 2017)

My Chapin 20v Black and Decker Battery died after one spraying (I left it plugged into the sprayer, and it drained it pas the point the charger would recognize it.

A quick jump start off of an 18v drill battery brought it up to the point where the charger could see it was there, it's sitting on the charger now, blinking green.


----------



## Paulsprimecuts (Jun 13, 2018)

The flowzone typhoon is awesome. The most powerful pump on a back pack I have found . I use it a lot in my videos ya gotta see it work to believe how much power this thing has.


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

Paulsprimecuts said:


> The flowzone typhoon is awesome. The most powerful pump on a back pack I have found . I use it a lot in my videos ya gotta see it work to believe how much power this thing has.


My Ryobi just died after a months use, I'm looking to order this same model. I hope it's as good as described.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

I personally would stay away from the 20v battery. It is a rebadged Black and Decker.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

My chapin "surges" rather frequently even when I've checked if the nozzle is clean, but as far as I can tell, with a TeeJet 110 degree fan nozzle it's just as good at spraying things as any other brand out there.


----------



## LI-lawn (Oct 29, 2018)

Loved the reviews so I bought the sprayers plus 105ex. They shipped with a dead battery. Made me send a video. Claimed it was the charger. Shipped the wrong charger. Shipped the right charger. As I told them 3 weeks earlier it was the battery. Lost the month of September to do my renovation because they were too cheap to replace the defective battery. Love they give these things away to youtubers but paying customers get hosed. Anyway weather held and looks like we'll make it under the wire. Suggestion, don't ship sprayer with battery inside tank. It was wet.


----------

